# Polaris MV7 at work...



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Thought I would post some pics of me tearing up the yard with my new dump bucket..


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice set up..................

Bucket and attachments must cost a pretty penny???


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

The Swisher system is designed around the Universal mount. With it, you can attach the bucket, snow/gravel blade, forks for lifting pallets etc.

I paid $120 or so for the mount, another $140 or so for the blade and got the bucket at a garage sale for $120 (retail is $300+).

I may sound like a Swisher rep but I'm not. I'm just so impressed with the system that I had to tell/show you guys about it. It's added so much more versatility to my quad...I can almost justify the $$$ I have into it!  

Check out their web site and videos: http://www.swisherinc.com/swisherize_atv.asp


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Very good! I bet the neighbors yard may need a little smoothing out too.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

Ohhh, I could have some fun over there!


----------

